# About Fritz Schomburg's kovachii Flasks...



## gore42 (Feb 17, 2007)

As some of you may recall, I bought my kovachii flasks from Glen Decker and they were shipped to me directly by Mr. Schomburg last August. Since that time, I've made a few comments on this forum regarding the low quality of these flasks, and it appears as though I may have made a mistake.

After learning that my flasks were not typical of what others received, I contacted Mr. Schomburg, and he very graciously offered to correct the problem. It turns out that I was accidentally shipped half-flask bags rather than full flask bags, which accounts for the low seedling count. 

As half flasks, what I received were really excellent quality. Mr Schomburg's willingness to very quickly correct a problem of this nature has impressed me very much, and I hope that you will all disregard any previous comments I made regarding him or his flasks.

My apologies,
Matthew Gore


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 17, 2007)

So done.

I'm also impressed with his helpfulness. When he learned that some of us had problems with the first batch of flasks, he replaced them free of charge. Can't beat that! I really think he is more interested in getting kovachii into many people's hands so we can learn to grow them successfully that he is in making money off them. He knows that will come.


----------



## Heather (Feb 17, 2007)

I have to say that's been my opinion from the start with the Decker "triumverant".


----------

